# plants for fry



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

i have a tank with afirican cichlids and a couple females are holding. i would like suggestions on what plant i should i get to float or plant for the fry to hide in and get a little nibble if need be?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Well you could use hornwort, frogbit, duckweed, water wisteria can't think of anything else. all of these plants I suggested do fine in lo lit aquariums and grow quickly and rapidly.

You might want to watch the frogbit and duckweed. They can grow really fast and overun your filter depending on which type youre using.


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you very much ,i appreciate the reply.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

the duckweed I've seen doesn't really grow roots and wouldn't provide much protection for fry. You could try water lettuce as well, it grows pretty big roots. A lot of the stem plants will do well if left floating in a tank, java moss is easy to keep alive and probably the best plant for hiding fry.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i use something called guppy grass (aka naja grass) i bought it real cheap online and i pull big handfulls out and feed it to my adults for a treat  .... its overgrown my fry tanks... they cant eat it fast enough


----------

